# Bundle?



## Zubair Randeree (10/5/16)

Im looking to get a rx200,GeekVape griffin RTA (Velocity Deck),Batteries and Wire.Anyone got stock on all of these or special prices.


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/5/16)

We have some of the items.

You are welcome to have a look: www.savapegear.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/5/16)

We have the RX200 in various colours as well as the Griffin 25 in stock. Also have batteries and wire. No specials but some of our prices, such as the RX200 at R1000 each, are special. Samsung batteries are R160 and Tesiyi batteries from R170 each. Also just received the Sony VTC4 and VTC5 batteries. And our wire is also very well priced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zubair Randeree (10/5/16)

Thank you for the quick responses will check it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

